# Survey idea for CB Management



## thatactorguy (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to see where people are and in what type of theatre they mostly work. 

I am in Murray KY, which is in the western part of the state. Theatrically, I primarily work in community theatre, and have been involved since 1979. I posted a few pics of it on my profile. It isn't fancy or refined, but we do really nice work there, given our limited resources, and the community/region is proud of it. I'll add more pics soon...

Don


----------



## Hughesie (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to CB,

Im pretty sure some of the optional infomation you can add on your profile covers most of that stuff.


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2009)

There is nothing stopping you from starting a survey, any member can. Also, there have been a few surveys out there on this subject, do a search looking around for it. 

Welcome to CB


----------



## thatactorguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Footer said:


> There is nothing stopping you from starting a survey, any member can. Also, there have been a few surveys out there on this subject, do a search looking around for it.
> 
> Welcome to CB




Hughesie said:


> Welcome to CB,
> 
> Im pretty sure some of the optional infomation you can add on your profile covers most of that stuff.



Thank you, Gentlemen! I wasn't aware that anyone could post surveys; I thought for some reason that only moderators could create/post surveys. Probably a throwback to my old BBS days. I saw the one about age range on here, and this idea sprang to mind


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 13, 2009)

thatactorguy said:


> Thank you, Gentlemen! I wasn't aware that anyone could post surveys; I thought for some reason that only moderators could create/post surveys. Probably a throwback to my old BBS days. I saw the one about age range on here, and this idea sprang to mind



Just make sure you have other as an option or some of us won't be able to vote in your survey.


----------

